# Bmw e65 730d 2004 sound problems



## o-poniros89 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello,

i’ve a problem with my car. I’ve bought it like this.
So I’ve no radio stations reception. I can’t scan or else. I’ve sound from some speakers from ask cd and cd charger. 
ive took a look at the fiber system and it seems tobe right. 
red line in the gloves box and at plug’s into the trunk. 
ive not cheecked yet the am/fm amplifier.
Into the trunk I ve dvd navigation, tcu modules. Don’t have logic 7.
And ask unit is facelift and my car pre-facelift.
Ps: pdc not working, module was not into the car when I buy it but I buy one and installed.

have you some ideas?? 
best regards Alex


----------



## Owenrocks2013 (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm going to save your Day.


Depending on the System you have to see if you have the Logic 7 Amplifier or the HIFI Amp, (Logic7 Typically burns the Chips out inside the amp breaking the loop)

The entire Radio, IDrive, and all run on a Most Bus loop. 

Radio Component Symptoms, 

ASK Unit: The main unit in the Front of the dash with CD & Phone typically (Cannot bypass it using a "Fiber Optic Loop)
CD Changer in passenger Dash (Make sure its working correctly with the Fiber optic Loop)
Navi Unit: In the Trunk make sure its operating
The rest of the modules next to the Navi in the Trunk.


What I would do buy 2 OEM BMW Fiber Optic Loops ($40 for both from the dealer) (Make sure you get the OEM Ones not the amazon ones)
Go in the Car and unplug 2 units say in the trunk first then plug the loops into their cables.go to your radio and see if it works. 
Then take the 2 then go to the next Components and see. etc

Mainly you should see a Red Light at the end of each wire plugged into a Module say the Amp and the Navi (The Navi is working but then the AMP Wire is not showing a Red Light) That could be a sign your navi is bad so Bypass it and see if the light appears on yoiur AMP Wire, If it does great, If not then that means another module could be bad so keep playing with it.

Take my Advice and just look for a Red Flashing Light on the end of each wire when unplugging the System. If you see red lights all in the trunk then great it could be another component. If not then its most likely one their.

The ASK Unit cannot be bypassed so if its dead then you need to get the correct model part (Pre facelift or Post facelift) 

make sure the part matches. I would 100000000% get one from the Dealership if you find out thats the part these have little chips that burn out and is worth the money/Warranty in case in the future)

If you have more questions DM me and I can try to call and walk you through it some more. BMW Charges $2000 to do the Full test for your car todo exactly what I told you todo.


----------

